# old traps



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have aout 20 to 30 traps my dad used to use for trapping, they are rusty, but still work fine, will the rust have bad scent, what is the best way to get rid of this problem?
they are all foot traps


----------



## higgy15jh (Nov 8, 2006)

Take a wire brush and brush it good. Get all the spots that rub agianst eachother and try to remove alot of the rust. Then lather it up good and veg. oil. rub it down nice and greasy and wirebrush it agian. This will get them working smooth.


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

collect some black walnuts and use them to color a pot of water black. remove the walnuts, bring water to a boil and dip traps for 5-10 minutes. when all the traps are dyed, throw half a block of trapping wax in the boiling water and dip traps again for 5-10 seconds. hang traps in the open til they cool. store them in a fur shed or some where they cant be contaminated with foreign odor. (once you have the traps in the water, always handle them with rubber gloves to prevent contamination)


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I suppose every trapper has methods that work for them..... But with the rusty traps you might try boiling the traps in a solution of SANI-FLUSH and water...This will remove old rust and oil... Another method is to soak them in white vinegar for a few days. This will also help remove rust... Then brush off the rest... Then take to a car wash and use the sprayer and clear water to finish blasting them clean.... But whatever method you use, always rinse them throughly with clean water after they are cleaned.

To "prep" your traps for use, they need to be dyed... And I have tried the walnut hulls, but I generally had to boil them for an hour or better to get a decent dye job... Or, for a few dollars you can buy the logwood crystals, or brown powder trap dye sold at any trapper supply house...and many trappers like to wax their traps after dying..... Or, you could even use one of the many trap dips on the market. The dips are much quicker if you have very many traps to treat.


----------

